# Fleece dog crate bed



## Jlewisrn (Mar 21, 2013)

I found a fleece small dog crate bed. It is pretty thin and looks similar to the ones on this site. I found it at Ross for 7.00. The stitching is small and is more up on the side of the cage because it is a little big for the cage. It isn't quite fleece (that's what I wanted) but more of a fluffy material. I tried pulling pieces out to see if it would wrap around the hedgies toes and it didn't pull out easily at all. I figured this would save me of having to make one. So what do you think? Good idea? Bad idea? also does anyone have a different cage for day/night. Our cage isn't that big but we can store one under the bed and bring out at night. It would have her toys since most play is at night. Thoughts?


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

If it won't catch any toes (and you've checked it out from your post), sounds good to me


----------

